

Apple trademarks its Stores to deter copycats - bane
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-trademarks-its-stores-to-deter-copycats-7000010564/

======
dacilselig
I highly doubt it will deter it much as I'm sure that copycat stores in China
will not be affected by such a measure. However I don't know enough about
copycat stores outside of China, so maybe someone else can tell me if there
exists enough of them?

